# [VZW][Guide] Rootz Wiki's List of ROMs / Kernels / Tweaks / Theme's / Radios



## Rythmyc

I am NOT responsible for what you do to your phone. If you understand what you're doing with your phone, feel free to browse the available customization's we have for our Galaxy Nexus. If you have any problems (soft or even hard bricks) with anything linked on this list. Post here or send me a PM and i'll remove it asap. Developers, if you see your work named here something other than what you want. Please PM me the current name of your work and it will be updated with the next update.

*Edit* 2/8/12 Today's update will be the start of what will be a major overhaul for this thread. I will be moving theme's, tweaks and mods that are ROM specific underneath the specific ROM for easier / more organized access to these. The themes / tweaks / mod will still be listed singular, but on post #2 for those of you who like that view. If you find a theme / tweak / mod out of place please let me know asap. Also if you see i'm missing a theme / tweak / mod that works for a specific ROM that I don't have listed under it. Please let me know asap so that I can keep this as organized as possible. I can't do this without support from the community!
2/14/12 Ok, so I promised a new layout for you guys, but here's my problem ... I can't think of a good way to lay this out for you. Listing ROM link, Tweaks, links, Mods, links, Theme's, links seems a little too generic for me. If someone knows HTML enough to help me with dropdown or a way to hide unless clicked. I'll use those. Just message me with the code, and i'll implement it asap. Thanks!

If you have any problems, feel free to join us in our IRC channel specifically for the Samsung Galaxy Nexus
Samsung Galaxy Nexus IRC Channel

Having problems rooting your phone? Want to make sure you're doing it correct the first time? Click Me

*ROMS*

*Factory*
WARNING! These are NOT Rooted. These are FACTORY builds, do NOT expect root permissions with these images. These are what you would use to restore your phone to bone stock.

*Factory Images for GSM / CDMA Galaxy Nexus* [12/16/11]
by Google

*[Odin]4.0.2* [12/16/11]
by Pentafive

*Custom*

*Cyanogen Mod 9(Official)* [Nightly]
by CyanogenMod

*Android Revolution HD* [4/24/12]
by mike1986

*Bugless Beast* [2/20/12]
by Pete

*RootzBoat* [3/19/12]
by jakeday

*Tranquility Ice* [3/5/12]
by P3Droid

*Android Open Kang Project* [4/20/12]
by roman

*MIUI.us (Official)* [3/24/12]
by leeech and Magiman7

*[Odin] ICL53F Stock Rooted* [12/19/11]
by Chainfire

*Gummy Nex* [4/18/12]
by Team Gummy

*That's the second biggest monkey head I've ever seen! (CM9 Kang)* [4/24/12]
by fitsnugly

*CM9 Kang* [4/23/12]
by winner00

*Paradigm* [4/10/12]
by Team Bamf

*Dark AOSP* [3/6/11]
by Andrew

*Liquid ICS* [4/21/12]
by Team Liquid

*Redemption* [4/18/12]
by HeyItsLou

*Codename Android* [3/14/12]
by codenamedroid

*4.0.4 Stock Rooted* [2/5/12]
by P3Droid / NoCoast

*Black ICE* [4/20/12]
by travp624

*IMM30B Stock Rooted +Mods* [2/20/12]
by craigacgomez

*Cherry Gum* [3/12/12]
by pauljohnson75

*Grape Gum* [4/19/12]
by pauljohnson75

*Spearmint Gum* [4/19/12]
by pauljohnson75

*Peppermint Gum* [4/16/12]
by gitku

*MIUI (Kang)* [4/13/12]
by TheBigNoob

*ICSourcery* [3/31/12]
by TeamSourcery

*Tee Rom* [3/24/12]
by TeeRom

*Simplex Rom* [3/26/12]
by lifebeginsfriday

*Twisted* [4/21/12]
by dhemke17

*Eclipse* [4/20/12]
by nitroglycerine33

*Vicious AOSP* [4/22/12]
by Team Vicious

*Vicious Sense* [4/20/12]
by Team Vicious

*GalaXperia* [4/18/12]
by Team Vicious

*Butter Nutz* [4/20/12]
by ImNuts

*Kernels*
WARNING! There may be multiple versions available for download. Please make sure you download the kernel compatible with your current ROM.

*AOSP Project Achilles* [12/18/11]
by b16

*Apex* [1/2/12]
by Fabolous

*AOSP LTE* [4/13/12]
by faux123

*Stock OC/UV* [12/20/11]
by poitee

*Minimalistic* [4/22/12]
by Imoseyon

*La Villa Strangiato* [2/22/12]
by HeyItsLou

*Franco Kernel* [3/19/12]
by fransicofranco

*KangBang* [2/16/12]
by DRod2169

*GLaDOS* [4/15/12]
by Ezekeel

*Trinity* [4/12/12]
by morfic

*Codename Android Kernel* [3/13/12]
by blueharford

*Popcorn* [4/14/12]
by sonicxml

*Radios and Bootloaders*

*All Available Radios (CWM)*

*All Available Radios and Bootloaders (Fastboot)*

*Radio Hybrids*

*Recovery*

*Clockwork Recovery* [12/16/11]
by Koush

*Team Win Recovery Project* [4/20/12]
by TeamWin

*Goo Manager* [4/10/12]
by s0up

*Clockwork Recovery Touch (Official)* [1/31/12]
by Koush

*Touch Based Clockwork Recovery* [1/11/12]
by unstableapps

*Clockwork Recovery (No Skip Edition)* [1/23/12]
by xoomdev


----------



## Rythmyc

*Tweaks*

*Boot Animations* [Updated Almost Daily]
by JaeKar99

*NFL Teams Boot Animations* [N/A]
by JaeKar99

*Random Boot Animations Script* [N/A]
by djmcnz

*DA Swype Themes* [2/22/12]
by DJ Darknight

*Swype* [2/16/12]
by Swype

*LTE Toggle* [1/12/12]
by ihtfp69

*Google Wallet* [12/17/11]
by lukegb

*DSP Manager* [1/5/12]
by krylon360

*ROM Theme'ed Wallpapers* [2/18/12]
by knok

*No Search Bar* [2/12/12]
by djmcnz

*BRD Launcher* [12/31/11]
by theb1rdm4n

*Nova Launcher* [2/16/12]
by [email protected]

*Apex Launcher* [2/22/12]
by dennisxl

*Nova Launcher Folder Background Images* [2/23/12]
by jaydohtelloh

*RootzWiki Wallpapers* [2/23/12]
by NatemZ

*NFL Wallpapers* [2/23/12]
by NatemZ

*Jake Bites Mods* [2/15/11]
by jakebites

*Camera Button Mod (Volume Keys)* [12/31/11]
by runandhide05

*Joker GApps Icons* [1/24/12]
by Fatsix

*Darker Keyboards* [2/9/12]
by gsxrdon

*Transparent Status and Navagation Bars* [2/17/12]
by Fatsix

*Nate Modz* [2/23/12]
by NatemZ

*Totally Inverted GApps* [2/16/12]
by travp624

*Framework Animation Mods (AOKP)* [2/28/12]
by thepsyntyst

*Themed Softkeys / Wallpapers / More (AOKP)* [3/4/12]
by thepolishguy

*MNML Statusbar(AOKP)* [2/29/12]
by kgill77

*Lejendary Layouts* [3/2/12]
by UrbanLejendary

*Custom Icon Sets* [2/22/12]
by MR H3LLMAN

*Remove Softkeys* [2/17/12]
by mrx88336350

*Taste The Rainbow (Battery and Statusbar Mods)* [2/26/12]
by Zaphod-Beeblebrox

*Thirdeye (Battery and Statusbar Mods)* [3/4/12]
by tgwaste

*Halfpint Navbar* [2/28/12]
by manigma77

*Business Series* [2/19/12]
by Despyse

*Seperate Data I/O* [3/2/12]
by Detonation

*Pattern Lock Themes* [2/20/12]
by Despyse

*G-NeXicons* [3/5/12]
by shakeyabooti

*Blue Themed G-NeXicons* [3/6/12]
by daz.g

*Nordpolcampers Icon / Wallpaper / Dock Mods* [3/6/12]
by Nordpolcamper

*ICS Theme'ed Icons* [2/29/12]
by Zer0_Cool

*Light Edge Icons* [2/23/12]
by mrfenyx

*Minimal J Softkeys* [2/17/12]
by bleachedgin

*Themes*
WARNING! Please make sure themes are compatible with your ROM! Flashing theme's which are not compatible with your ROM could result in softbricks and/or bootloops, or worse.

*R3tro* [2/5/12]
by DaFatMack

*Cobalt* [3/6/12]
by dustinb17

*ICS & Black* [3/4/12]
by gxsrdon

*Negativity (Liquid)* [2/29/12]
by kook

*Splash of Red "Bloody Sandwich"* [1/21/12]
by Berzerker

*AOKP Themes* [2/29/12]
by sonnysekhon

*Cyan-N-Black, Red-N-Black, Green-N-Black, HoloGreen-N-Black (AOKP)* [3/3/12]
by qasimzia512

*Black Exodus* [3/6/12]
by Nitroz

*Realism* [2/4/12]
by allnallwall

*ICS Green (AOKP)* [2/7/12]
by Schoat333

*Glowing Green (AOKP)* [3/1/12]
by Kevin3328

*Bumblebee (AOKP)* [2/1/12]
by Athorax

*Cyan-O-Cream Sandwich (Gummy)* [2/1/12]
by gitku

*Orange Gummy(GummyNex)* [2/13/12]
by rizheno

*Grape Gum(GummyNex)* [2/21/12]
by pauljohnson75

*Cherry Gum(GummyNex)* [3/5/12]
by pauljohnson75

*Black Nexus (AOKP)* [3/1/12]
by Hooolm and Nitroz

*Cyan and White(AOKP)* [3/5/12]
by zathus

*Vigor(Gummy)* [3/6/12]
by xrevx

*Blasphemous(Gummy)* [3/6/12]
by xrevx

*Axi0m ISO(Axi0m AOKP)* [3/6/12]
by thephoenixwave

*Simply Blue(Liquid ICS)* [3/6/12]
by JayR_Themer

*Zerospeed8's Theme's (AOKP)* [3/6/12]
by zerospeed8

*The Word (AOKP)* [3/6/12]
by adizzy


----------



## Rythmyc

Reserved 2


----------



## Rythmyc

Just in case


----------



## iwasaperson

lol just in case


----------



## b16

Cant wait to see this filled up. Good job... I still remember the bet.


----------



## Rythmyc

Ha, no worries. I still remember it to =)


----------



## ro6666lt

stickied.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Want to add a link to my root procedures post? It's pinned in the General G-Nex section.


----------



## ChargedReaper

I'll be getting my Nexus once I get to work. I look forward to checking back on this list to see how well it grows. I appreciated the list when I was on my Charge.


----------



## jspradling7

Thank you Rythmyc. Already downloading the factory images... just in case.


----------



## j1000

op should add nova launcher to tweaks. I been running it for 2 days works great.


----------



## frankydroid

Thanks for another thread


----------



## Rythmyc

j1000 said:


> op should add nova launcher to tweaks. I been running it for 2 days works great.


Post a link, i'll add it asap


----------



## Blunderbuss

Those kernels Fab posted are 4.03 only, I believe.


----------



## Rythmyc

Blunderbuss said:


> Those kernels Fab posted are 4.03 only, I believe.


They were updated, I'll update tonight


----------



## j1000

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071

Nova launcher works great


----------



## Dewguzzler

I love the nova launcher



j1000 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071
> 
> Nova launcher works great


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kprz24

Tranquil ice is updated to 4.0.3 and it actually says a little about rom in this thread...

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/galaxy-nexus-mods/10514-tranquil-ice-4-0-3-galaxy-nexus-lots-new.html


----------



## micro23

Matrix is posted under roms but it looks like a kernel.


----------



## Blunderbuss

Sweet original nexus boot animation in 720p, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1402764


----------



## phooky

nice list!

minor correction-- matr1x is a kernel, not a rom


----------



## ttlycnfuzd

Rythmyc - thanks for this list. Makes it nice to see whats out there across the different forums. One small request? Can you possibly split or indicate 4.0.2/4.0.3?

If not, no biggie....


----------



## winkeye

Saw a tweet by adamthecashew mentioning galaxy nexus with a photo of battery strength from the lockscreen. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## mike dee

ewinkley said:


> Saw a tweet by adamthecashew mentioning galaxy nexus with a photo of battery strength from the lockscreen. Anyone know anything about this?


Seems that would be GummyNex 0.2.8 according.to its.changelog.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12601-romaosp403cdma-gummynex-028-122211/


----------



## blaineevans

Just wanted to thank Rythmyc personally for keeping this list up to date.

(Can't "thank" via Tapatalk.)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lordz19

I am coming from a Fascinate where the filesystem the ROM used was important. For instance if I wanted to go from MIUI to ICS and back I had to Odin stock in between the two for both flashes. None of the ROMs in OP mention anything like that so if I just want to sample each one can I just flash at will? Awesome thread and community support by the way...its what made me pick this phone over the DROID RAZR


----------



## Rythmyc

lordz19 said:


> I am coming from a Fascinate where the filesystem the ROM used was important. For instance if I wanted to go from MIUI to ICS and back I had to Odin stock in between the two for both flashes. None of the ROMs in OP mention anything like that so if I just want to sample each one can I just flash at will? Awesome thread and community support by the way...its what made me pick this phone over the DROID RAZR


 There is only one file system for the Nexus, for now. I'm not sure if different file systems are even in the works for the Nexus. For now, you can flash at will, just remember to wipe as framework and .jar changes are most likely significantly different between ROM's.


----------



## yoyoche

This is a very good thread for us all.
Thanks much


----------



## magnimus1

Hi all,
New member here.

This is a great post. in the OP I see a list of ROMS and kernels. Are all Kernels compatible with all ROMS? How do you find out which one is with which, if not?

Thank you

One suggestion for the OP. For all the ROMs and Kernels....instead of merely listing the name and link, it would be great if you could include a few bullet points with the main features/attractions/key features not working etc. That will IMO make this post even more informative than it is.


----------



## Rythmyc

magnimus1 said:


> Hi all,
> New member here.
> 
> This is a great post. in the OP I see a list of ROMS and kernels. Are all Kernels compatible with all ROMS? How do you find out which one is with which, if not?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> One suggestion for the OP. For all the ROMs and Kernels....instead of merely listing the name and link, it would be great if you could include a few bullet points with the main features/attractions/key features not working etc. That will IMO make this post even more informative than it is.


I link directly to the developers post. I do this so the developers get the proper view count and thanks needed for their posts and descriptions. I may add main features, but I will not post attractions, as these are primarily opinionated. I try to keep this post as simple and un-biased as possible. The only thing I do, is respect the developers themselves. I post links to their ROM's / Kernels, if i'm asked to take it down. I do so without question. These guys deserve as much respect and non-biased opinions as possible. They do this on their free time, for their own personal pleasure. Not ours, we just get to enjoy the benefits of their work as the end user. That being said, the only thing you may see added at a later date are primary features.

As far as which are compatible with which, you'll need to read the OP from the developer. They'll tell you which version their ROM is and the kernel developers will tell you which version their kernel is compatible for. This is another feature I may add later, but tends to become a lot more work, especially with the amount of kernels and ROM's continuing to pour out.

Thanks for the compliment on the post, it's what makes me continue updating just about daily. I know it's used, and it's appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## GqSkrub

edit: NVM! OP responded.


----------



## AceNJ

I'm still crying over the loss of Axiom


----------



## originaldobo

Where did axiom go

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vespadaddy

I'm bummed about the loss of Axiom too. Can anyone suggest a ROM that's similar, and stable? Ideally one that plays well with Franco's kernel?

Thanks!


----------



## toxa24

vespadaddy said:


> I'm bummed about the loss of Axiom too. Can anyone suggest a ROM that's similar, and stable? Ideally one that plays well with Franco's kernel?
> 
> Thanks!


Roman's AOKP


----------



## Rythmyc

Axi0m was discontinued by the Developer. There are links to the ROM in the general section, but since it is no longer supported I won't post it here. If DT decides to come back, I will gladly post his new work. If he decides to post it elsewhere, and at least allows me to link it. I'll do that as well. Until then, Axi0m or any variant will not be here. Sorry.


----------



## vespadaddy

Rythmyc said:


> Axi0m was discontinued by the Developer. There are links to the ROM in the general section, but since it is no longer supported I won't post it here. If DT decides to come back, I will gladly post his new work. If he decides to post it elsewhere, and at least allows me to link it. I'll do that as well. Until then, Axi0m or any variant will not be here. Sorry.


This I understand. My question was which ROM that's remaining is similar.


----------



## mcobrandon

Currently running codenameAndroid, a great alternative to 2.4. Great performance and better than average battery life on Franco12.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## g0nad

Can't thank you enough for this thread you have been updating almost daily. I visit it everyday to get an update on my favorite Rom and Kernel.

Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bulls25

If i flash one of those roms, then will my phone become deactivated?


----------



## akellar

Bulls25 said:


> If i flash one of those roms, then will my phone become deactivated?


Huh?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kprz24

@rythmyc you said if a dev asked you to not post you would take it down i was just wondering if tjeres any roms you dont have listed... also i know its unlikely and probably on the develipers but is there anyway you can get these on rom manager or rom toolbox


----------



## Rythmyc

Yes, I know of at least one ROM which was requested to not be listed here, and yes like you said before, getting all of these into ROM Manager is up to the developer / Koush.


----------



## kbucksot

Hey dude could you put in my theme for the phone, contacts, and sms

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15898-theme-blackedout-sms-and-dialer-403/


----------



## Kprz24

@Rythmyc could you tell me the names that aren't listed pm me if you want I use this thread as a complete guide and if there's more I wouldn't without you telling me...btw the link for the themes black exodus and bigdx gnex colors are broken


----------



## Rythmyc

Kprz24 said:


> @Rythmyc could you tell me the names that aren't listed pm me if you want I use this thread as a complete guide and if there's more I wouldn't without you telling me...btw the link for the themes black exodus and bigdx gnex colors are broken


There is only one ROM which is not listed here, it's a ROM by rhcp that is posted on XDA. He requested that it not be linked from here. Thanks for the broken links! (I don't check the tweaks / theme's sections all that often, I primarily watch the ROM / Kernels (Sorry Themers!))


----------



## jackstraw

Thanks for adding my thread to the list


----------



## sixstringedmatt

**If this is in the wrong section, or this has been addresed, I apologize in advance.

I am planning on getting a VZW Nexus within the next week or so and had a few questions. I have read this guide and have rooted, etc. before, so I am comfortable for the most part -- I just need to get used to Samsung ODIN software and the features of such an open device (coming from a D2G)

I would like to take the phone on a dry run for a while, to make sure everything is good before unlocking the bootloader and rooting. My first question is: can I root WITHOUT having to unlock the bootloader (assuming I don't want to install custom radios, ROMS, kernels, etc.? -- my gut feeling is yes).

Stemming from this, if rooted, could I create a nandroid, unlock the bootloader and then nandroid backup -- thus avoiding the pain of reinstalling everything? I would prefer to create a nandroid of the stock ROM set up then dive into ROMs.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rythmyc

sixstringedmatt said:


> **If this is in the wrong section, or this has been addresed, I apologize in advance.
> 
> I am planning on getting a VZW Nexus within the next week or so and had a few questions. I have read this guide and have rooted, etc. before, so I am comfortable for the most part -- I just need to get used to Samsung ODIN software and the features of such an open device (coming from a D2G)
> 
> I would like to take the phone on a dry run for a while, to make sure everything is good before unlocking the bootloader and rooting. My first question is: can I root WITHOUT having to unlock the bootloader (assuming I don't want to install custom radios, ROMS, kernels, etc.? -- my gut feeling is yes).
> 
> Stemming from this, if rooted, could I create a nandroid, unlock the bootloader and then nandroid backup -- thus avoiding the pain of reinstalling everything? I would prefer to create a nandroid of the stock ROM set up then dive into ROMs.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'm not sure what you're trying to accomplish, but if you want pure stock images before you dive into ROM's, Google has them posted and they are flashable in Fastboot. If you aren't comfortable with fastboot, you honestly have no business rooting this phone to begin with. This is by far one of the easiest phones to root / modify / un-root and return to stock available on the market. I have only used Odin on this phone one time, and that was just to skip the fastboot process to return to stock. So even if you don't know fastboot and you want to use Odin, that option is available.


----------



## sixstringedmatt

Hey Rythmyc,

Thanks for the reply -- after rereading my post is a little misleading, however I am deleting this from this thread as it does not pertain to this thread's subject matter. I will repost in the appropriate forum/thread.

Thanks


----------



## vick1377

Can someone please tell which one is faux kernel in the list or is it a different name?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Rythmyc

Look at the "by Developer Name", Faux hasn't "named" the kernel so I just took it out of the title.


----------



## Rythmyc

Can I get a mod to move this to general please, perhaps it will get more attention there as a lot of people seem to still be missing this list. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MakeSureYouWipe

Like this thread, is there any chance adding *SU* to this thread for downloading, it would just make it eaier for one to check in and see if there's any new updates for rooting,instead of searching different threads,gotta love a one stop shop

Thanks


----------



## blueman

This post is great. Thanks for putting it together.

I've been on Apex by Fabolous since he reamed it Apex. I'm loving it.


----------



## loudaccord

How about guides? Central repository for those?


----------



## Rythmyc

loudaccord said:


> How about guides? Central repository for those?


Honestly, this forum is getting to the size of needing one. I'll talk to a mod tonight and see if I can do just that. Make a one stop shop post.


----------



## poontab

Rythmyc said:


> Honestly, this forum is getting to the size of needing one. I'll talk to a mod tonight and see if I can do just that. Make a one stop shop post.


Guides for what?


----------



## Rythmyc

Basically a sticky roll-up thread. Hate to bring them up, but i'll link you to a XDA variant of it when I find one, i'm not sure if there's such a thread type here on Rootz.
*Edit* Found One http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=855900


----------



## poontab

Rythmyc said:


> Basically a sticky roll-up thread. Hate to bring them up, but i'll link you to a XDA variant of it when I find one, i'm not sure if there's such a thread type here on Rootz.
> *Edit* Found One http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=855900


Isn't that what this thread is?


----------



## Rythmyc

Not exactly, it would also include the other stickies located in the Development section, the "How-To Return to Stock", and the "I Need Halp" posts. With those posts included, they could be moved to a ... hidden? location so they aren't visible in the general and development forums. This post would get re-named more appropriately as a roll-up thread so users would know that everything they need would be in this thread.


----------



## loudaccord

poontab said:


> Guides for what?


I've seen a few How To's such as:
Unlock, Root
Edit system images
Theme
edit an APK
...

Not all are just mods, some of the devs/themers have written guides which teach us how to fish


----------



## jdwg78

Wonder when they will release the next version of the CDMA/LTE radios. The latest isn't bad but they could stand to have better signal. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## theidoctor

subscribing.... is this thread regularly updated?


----------



## Rythmyc

It's updated pretty much daily (weekends aside, I do have a life)


----------



## DrMacinyasha

FWIW, I've mirrored the stock images, radios, ClockworkMod Recoveries, and so on to Goo's site for anyone to grab quickly.

I also wrote up a full rooting tutorial on our wiki that doesn't need no stinking toolbox, root kit, or anything else. Fastboot oem unlock, baby. Just how it should be.


----------



## throwbot

sorry if this was addressed in the thread but I think the link for the touch my wookie kernel is down? Getting a 404.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rythmyc

Thanks. I'll fix this issue tonight when I do my update.


----------



## Rythmyc

DrMacinyasha said:


> FWIW, I've mirrored the stock images, radios, ClockworkMod Recoveries, and so on to Goo's site for anyone to grab quickly.
> 
> I also wrote up a full rooting tutorial on our wiki that doesn't need no stinking toolbox, root kit, or anything else. Fastboot oem unlock, baby. Just how it should be.


Thanks DrMacinyasha, i'll get these links up. I've been kinda busy lately, i'll try to get them up in tonight's update!


----------



## bmcclure937

Absolutely love this thread!! Great place for all of the ROMs/Kernels/Radios/Recoveries and other misc tweaks!


----------



## bmcclure937

Please update this sticky thread to also include TWRP as a recovery option. This now supports OpenRecoveryScript and can be used with GooManager 2.0 to create a flash queue for ROMs, kernels, gapps.

Thanks!

*EDIT: *for reference, I have added the below links about TWRP 2.1 and GooManager 2.0
TeamWin Recovery Project 2.1
RootzWiki TWRP 2.1 Article
GooManager 2.0 Thread


----------



## Rythmyc

Sorry, i've been a little busy as of recently. I'll update this thread soon.


----------



## Dakota0206

This is a very nice. Thank!


----------



## bmcclure937

Is this thread ever updated with current themes or can someone point me in the proper direction of a "Theme List"?!

I am trying to see all of the themes available for Theme Chooser without scouring through the theme forum.


----------



## bmcclure937

Thread is in bad need up an update to include JB ROMs.


----------

